# I'm torn.



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, my viv is almost done with construction, soon it will be planted and after it warms up I am going to be getting some frogs. Now for the dilemma. I don't know what to get. I love auratus, always have. Love the way they look and their variability. Love terribilis, think they're stunning, especially the mints. And now for the clincher. I have been lurking about here for the past few months and i found the thumbnails. Love them. Don't know what I want now. Help please. Give me some direction. I'm confused. If it helps, I'm new with the dart frog thing, but I do have lots of reptile and amphibian experience. What do you guys(and girls) think. 

Oh, its an 18" exo cube if that makes a difference.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

azureus are a good starter frog since you need some experience in keeping frogs, but a good stater thumb is the nominat form of imitators.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Leucs can also be good beginner frogs or auratus, as well as those that Julio mentioned, however for your first frog I would shy away from thumbs.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

They wouldn't technically be my first frogs as I had a pair of mantella aurantiaca a few years ago and lots of different types of tree frogs so I know I can handle the environmental and care aspects(ff, humidity, etc.) but I guess I just don't know. Thanks though, and keep the advice coming. I do like the leucs though too. AAARGH. I just don't know.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe a pic of your tank would help


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe you should start building a second tank 

Bill


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I second elmo. I seem to have 2-3 tanks in various building stages at all times. 

-Matt


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

That's an even better idea!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah get one, then 2 or 3 months later get the other. You know you're gonna do it anyway


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah, you guys are totally right. just one thing stands in my way for that project. my beautiful wife. she's totally rad, but she doesn't want a bunch of tanks in the house as its rather small. she lets me have one in the living room and one small terrarium in the bedroom. we used to breed leopard geckos, bearded dragons and tons of fish so when we bought our house she said no to bunches of tanks.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

too late to edit my last post. sorry. anyhow, i will definitely post some pics when i get the tank done but i was hoping for some insight into what i should put in there so could plant and 'scape it accordingly. right now i am working on finishing the background and drip wall/water feature so when that's done i'll get some pics up.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

crw.dft, I feel your pain  . I too wish I could keep building and building more tanks, but even though I have yet to finish my first, it's quite clear that I will have to enjoy every second of the build since this might be the only one in at least a few years to come. She loves plants, likes frogs, but loves the space more.  So unless we buy a much bigger house (which is at this point impossible), with a big basement (secretly known as my terrarium gallery/studio), non stop building is not an option.


Ulises


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah, it sucks not being able to go hog wild with this. i don't even have any frogs yet but i'm totally hooked. i just wish that someone could give me some advice on which frogs to get. maybe when i get some pics up someone could help me out.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe it's time for a new wife. Just kidding. Or am I?


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Try and hook-up w/ another frogger in your area. Maybe they have a bit of a collection. Maybe from doing a little more "research" (umm, hanging out and enjoying the frogs) you could get a good grasp on different frogs' "activity levels" and tendencies. 
Oh, and I too share your pain in the home space vs. tank space debate. Best of luck and when all else fails, flip a coin. That's how I got imis instead of Leucs.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

that's a great idea, now i just have to find a local frogger. i know of a few on this site that are in my state, but they are several hours drive away so that's no good when the roads are crappy. who knows. maybe i'll just keep haunting the posts for some insight and keep doing research. man, who would have thought that choosing a frog would be so damned hard. and, no steelheader, not time for a new wife she's too good to me to let go


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, think about 18" cubed. In my opinion, that would barely be enough space for a pair of Tincs (Azureus, Cobalts . . .). Leucs and Auratus are community frogs so you could do more than a pair of either type in the 18" cubed. Maybe 4 total of either. Thumbnails, depending on which kind you choose could also have many in that size space. 
People always say start with imitators as thumbs. I prefer Vents. They get a little larger and they seem to be more tolerant in my perspective. Only downside is that they aren't out and about quite as often as imis. 

We can all tell you which frogs we think would be best for you, but you really just have to decide for yourself. Also, with the wife thing...Maybe you could talk her into one nice organized rack. It's kinda like 1 big tank  with lots of doors. 
Good luck with that one!
Crystal


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

CHuempfner said:


> Also, with the wife thing...Maybe you could talk her into one nice organized rack. It's kinda like 1 big tank  with lots of doors.


hahahahaha i like the way you think!


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> hahahahaha i like the way you think!


me too. thanks a ton for all the responses. i guess now i just have to finish the viv and see how it grows in to decide what i want to put in there. just too many damned choices i love them all. i may have to convince the wife about the rack


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

All right, I finally got my viv done. I posted it in members frogs and vivs, but I started this thread so I will post it here too. Here it is.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Love the tank. I would go with the mints. Convince the wife for a rack.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

JP, that's what my first thought was, but now I'm not sure. That's why the title of this thread is what it is. Too many damn choices. But I still have lots of time before it warms up enough for me to even consider getting anything shipped.

I do have my wife convinced to let me have a whole frog room when we build our next house, so that's a good thing. A very good thing.


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Really awesome viv. Those are going to be some lucky frogs. Make sure ya post pics of the little darlings when ya do get them. Thank you so very much for sharing. 
Ah, to convince my husband that I need a frog room...and have the money to buy the next house. I'm certain I'll be here until death.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice viv. I would go with leucs for they are bold and have an awesome call. I have a group of four and when the two males get calling ( dominate one is louder) its like spring birds in the house and maybe the wife will enjoy that and let you get more vivs. Or you could get a shed run electric and go frog wild. lol


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

You know Bob, i have thought about going the shed route, but I'm afraid that it gets too cold up here in northwest MT. And yes, I am pretty set on the leucs. I am just waiting for it to warm up a bit more here before I order them.


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

so it's leucs huh, my favorites are my narrow banded aurotaenia. Leucs, auratus, and Azureus seem to be everywhere, so I went with one a little less common.


----------



## squishy81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Leucs are a good choice. One of my favorite frogs. I have trained my group of 4 to get on top of the coco hut when it is time to feed them. Hmm maybe its the other way around and they have trained me LOL


----------

